

Google Images Instant (inspired by Youtube Instant) - michaelhart
http://cdn.michaelhart.me/mh/instant_images/?5

======
andre3k1
Most useful iteration of an "instant' copy i've seen thus far.

How many times have been searching for that ONE particular image, but not
known what search query to input?

Both Google Instant and Google Images Instant will teach users how to search
smarter. Great job, keep up the great work!

~~~
michaelhart
thanks for your feedback! this sort of stuff makes me smile to myself, and
even though I probably look like a loser while doing so, I'm very thankful :)

~~~
metamemetics
I think it would be a lot better if it only displayed, say, 4-5 images max by
default and of larger size.

Since default google image search is slow, they need to return a ton of
results. However here, since the user can refine results rapidly without their
hands leaving the keyboard, I think you should only display 4, MAX 7 so they
can scan all the results in a single isntant rather than performing multiple
scans.

Maybe have JavaScript to cycle next 5 images binded to arrow key without
leaving keyboard.

The human mind really only has visual memory for 5-7 objects at once, you
should design it with this in mind if you want it to be _truely_ instant.

edit: another idea easier to implement. If the user types an exclamation mark
as the next character, you instantly remove this from the query box. Treat it
as a "Show Next 5" Indicator and load the next 5.

------
MC27
Sorry to pick on this one, but are these posts going to keep appearing on
Hacker News until every Google service is covered?

~~~
photon_off
Yes, probably. While I do hold a bit of contempt against the world that, IMO,
these types of projects wouldn't get a shred of buzz if they hadn't ridden the
coattail of some larger event[1], I'm still able to appreciate it for what it
is: an experiment. Realize you have a choice to let the trend affect your
judgment or not.

[1]: I understand that buzz is often a necessity for something to get noticed,
but I find it "unjust" that buzz is often generated for the most trivial of
reasons.

------
eam
Unlike your Map Instant, this one seems more usable and practical to me. Good
job. :)

------
rakkhi
Thats pretty cool. Could you do one for Flikr creative commons?
[http://www.flickr.com/search/?q=&l=cc&ss=0&ct=0&...](http://www.flickr.com/search/?q=&l=cc&ss=0&ct=0&mt=all&w=all&adv=1)

I use it all the time for blog images, powerpoints for work etc

Loving all these instant search tools, will they stress the google servers
beyond what they expected though? And if not will google eventually extend
instant search to all their tools?

~~~
systemtrigger
> Could you do one for Flickr creative commons?

Here you go: <http://bigfishsonar.com>. It searches: Flickr, Twitter, YouTube
and Google News/Images/Blogs.

I built v1 and another guy polished it up.

EDIT: I just realized it's not "instant" in the sense others are using the
word. Guess I should've removed the search button and sent the ajax requests
after every keystroke. Ah well, it's still pretty good.

~~~
rakkhi
yes not instant and also if it can filter just creative commons. Don't want to
get into trouble with copywrite.

~~~
systemtrigger
Done. :)

<http://drunsen.com/flickr.html>

~~~
rakkhi
That is just awesome! thanks

------
zmmz
Way more useful than the maps version, thanks for this!

Feature request: to further mimic google instant, would it be possible to add
autocomplete? Also, note that when the autocomplete box appears on google
instant and you press the down arrow to select the result, you can then press
the right arrow to do a "I'm feeling lucky".

Maybe you could add some additional keyboard shortcuts to instant image
search, such as selecting results with the keyboard. Ideally I would want to
select a result with the arrow keys and hit enter to go to it.

As most people here, I try to avoid the mouse.

Thanks again for this, funny thing is that I don't use the original google
instant (as it does not work with the key bindings experiment) but your image
search is something that I probably will.

------
blhack
Maybe this is offtopic, but are you Michael Hart, or Natalie Tran?

I clicked on the "I'm looking for a job too" link, which took me to your
twitter, then clicked on your website. The website is for somebody named
Natalie, but the twitter is for Michael?

~~~
justinchen
It says in his Twitter bio that he's a "Total Tran Fan."

~~~
jdbeast00
giggle

------
beaumartinez
I think the way to make this stand out would be to "pile up" images depending
on how long the user stays on a query (until the user presses enter). For
example, if I want to search for _potato_ , but type _po_ and stay on that for
a few seconds, pile up like ten results for Pokémon, and then once I finish my
query, pile up the results for potato at the top, so the Pokémon results are
at the bottom (so the most relevant results at top).

Or maybe have it constantly piling up images of the current query? (I'd code
this myself but haven't the time at the moment.)

~~~
michaelhart
I like this idea a lot! I will definitely see about working it in :) Sounds
simple, too. Love it!

------
albertzeyer
It doesn't seem to work in all cases. When I enter "openlierox" (a 2D game),
it does not show any pictures of the game at all; in fact, it does not change
anymore after "openli".

~~~
michaelhart
If I'm not mistaken, the letters after the i are causing the suggestions from
Google Suggestions to come back empty, giving a null variable.

I haven't figured out why yet, but I do know all xxx-related terms will return
null as well. Maybe Google is confused?

------
tpr1m
In my opinion, much more useful than the real google instant. It would be cool
if you added a way to manage your safe-search preferences too.

~~~
michaelhart
sadly, the google suggestion "api" (lol, it's not really an API, hah) will not
work with any obscene terms. There's no way to enable it at all :(

sorry if that's a disappointment. let me just say, "null" is the most common
page accessed, and well, that's typically what is displayed for xxx-related
terms :)

------
vkdelta
Good stuff! but for some reason the results are not the same as google image
search.Any idea why is this happening?

~~~
beaumartinez
Perhaps locale differences?

~~~
michaelhart
Sounds likely to me. My server accessing and caching the images is in the US.
So you're essentially seeing the American-generated results, which might be
less optimized for other countries.

~~~
vkdelta
Well, I am accessing it from the US. I just compared the end result with real
google image search and your instant image search. But somehow results are
entirely different

------
metachris
I would love to see stats about the queries of the first 24 hours!

------
zandorg
That's pretty amazing. Worked great for me!

------
Judson
Got a job yet?

~~~
michaelhart
I've gotten a few offers :) But unfortunately, I haven't made any decisions.
On a blunt note, I haven't heard from Google. Sadface.

~~~
Judson
I'm just glad you got my humor whereas other HNers might have missed it.

~~~
michaelhart
Always have to keep an open mind on the Internet; and I always try to read
things from a positive perspective. :)

Anyway, thanks for asking :D

